# Update on Beau



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I took Beau to the vet this afternoon for another check up for her meningitis and he is really pleased with her. Her liver isn't enlarged and temperature normal. On Monday her steroids drop to Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays for a further 5 weeks and then he wants to see her again. Last time she was on steroids for 6 months in total but he said this time he wants to keep her on a low dose for 9 months as wants to give her the best possible chance of not having another relapse. Three years ago the surgery only saw one case of meningitis, last year they saw three (one of them Beau) and this year far more. He was impressed that Clare Harris and I are making people aware of the symptoms as he said that unfortunately far too many dogs are being diagnosed with the wrong problem and early detection is essential. 

Was slightly disappointed that she wont be off the meds by Christmas but at least we have a med free spring to look forward to next year


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

That is fantastic! Better to stay on a low dose for a bit longer to keep it under control but I understand you must be disappointed. My mum is on steroids and is always devastated if she has to up her dose or it doesn't come down by as much as she was hoping. Great that her results were so positive though. Glass of wine / juicy bone to celebrate!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> That is fantastic! Better to stay on a low dose for a bit longer to keep it under control but I understand you must be disappointed. My mum is on steroids and is always devastated if she has to up her dose or it doesn't come down by as much as she was hoping. Great that her results were so positive though. Glass of wine / juicy bone to celebrate!!


Thank you and sorry to read that your Mum is on steroids as not nice things to be on but they are good for treating different problems. Definitely a large glass of wine and treats for Beau (ran out of bones but will make up for it tomorrow)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good news that Beau is doing so well, focus on that.
I wonder why there is an increase in the number of cases of menengitis in dogs...


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Good news that Beau is doing so well, focus on that.
> I wonder why there is an increase in the number of cases of menengitis in dogs...


Thank you and I'm not sure why the increase. One is a Beagle which are also one of the breeds that suffer from it but the others were breeds that I don't think are known for it such as a Vizsla


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Ali, better to be slow and steady and get there for good xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Great news Ali, better to be slow and steady and get there for good xxx


Thanks Karen and you are right of course - I am just being too impatient but would like her to not have any more relapses as far to distressing for all of us  xxx


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

That is great news, I am really glad that Beau continues to improve. The Vet is right to be impressed that you are sharing your experiences and making other dog owners aware of the symptoms of meningitis. I wasn't aware that this terrible illness can affect dogs and I am now aware of the symptoms to watch out for. Thank you. xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

vickie said:


> That is great news, I am really glad that Beau continues to improve. The Vet is right to be impressed that you are sharing your experiences and making other dog owners aware of the symptoms of meningitis. I wasn't aware that this terrible illness can affect dogs and I am now aware of the symptoms to watch out for. Thank you. xx


Thanks Vickie and it is lovely that you and people like you do appreciate us trying to inform others of the symptoms even if I do go on a bit  xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Good news that Beau is doing so well, focus on that.
> I wonder why there is an increase in the number of cases of menengitis in dogs...


I think it's awareness. When a clinician diagnoses something for the first time, they do research and educate themselves in symptoms and diagnosis. This makes them more aware and improves accurate diagnosis. Same with human medicine. Awareness is definitely important.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> I took Beau to the vet this afternoon for another check up for her meningitis and he is really pleased with her. Her liver isn't enlarged and temperature normal. On Monday her steroids drop to Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays for a further 5 weeks and then he wants to see her again. Last time she was on steroids for 6 months in total but he said this time he wants to keep her on a low dose for 9 months as wants to give her the best possible chance of not having another relapse. Three years ago the surgery only saw one case of meningitis, last year they saw three (one of them Beau) and this year far more. He was impressed that Clare Harris and I are making people aware of the symptoms as he said that unfortunately far too many dogs are being diagnosed with the wrong problem and early detection is essential.
> 
> Was slightly disappointed that she wont be off the meds by Christmas but at least we have a med free spring to look forward to next year


Great to hear and thank you for sharing. Hoping for a wonderful spring for you all


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Great to hear and thank you for sharing. Hoping for a wonderful spring for you all


Thanks Ruth  x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Slow and steady reduction with no complications for Beau, it good news Ali .

I now think it's always been around and was just misdiagnosed or missed completely until it was too late . As Ruth says, awareness makes diagnosis more possible. My vet had never had or recognised case before Obi (and I guess I could argue he didn't spot Obi's either  ) but has since diagnosed two more dogs.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Slow and steady reduction with no complications for Beau, it good news Ali .
> 
> I now think it's always been around and was just misdiagnosed or missed completely until it was too late . As Ruth says, awareness makes diagnosis more possible. My vet had never had or recognised case before Obi (and I guess I could argue he didn't spot Obi's either  ) but has since diagnosed two more dogs.


Thanks Clare - I am pleased that your vet is now aware and that is down to you and your research as he didn't spot Obi's and had it not been for you goodness knows what the outcome for this lovely Poo would have been. Our vet has become the local meningitis expert though one woman I know took her Goldendoodle to him as had similar symptoms and when Gerhard saw her he told her to take him straight a groomers as he had such bad matts they were cutting off the circulation in parts of his body poor boy  xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> I think it's awareness. When a clinician diagnoses something for the first time, they do research and educate themselves in symptoms and diagnosis. This makes them more aware and improves accurate diagnosis. Same with human medicine. Awareness is definitely important.


Thanks for this Ruth - hadn't thought of it like that  xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So Glad that Beau is doing well now, must have been so hard for you and Clare having to go through this with your dogs. I heard of a young Weimaraner who had it as well.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DB1 said:


> So Glad that Beau is doing well now, must have been so hard for you and Clare having to go through this with your dogs. I heard of a young Weimaraner who had it as well.


Thanks Dawn and it has been hard but only because there isn't much you can do for them until the steroids kick in. Sad that so many dogs have got/had it but at least vets are starting to become aware of the signs now  xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Ali, Madeleine & Beau, it sounds like things are slowly getting better and I am so very pleased. It is so important that owners know about this when owning any breed of dog, and I agree it is great that you and Clare are happy to help others and share your experience.. hugs to you, Madeleine and of course your lovely Beau xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh. So glad things are improving!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Ali, Madeleine & Beau, it sounds like things are slowly getting better and I am so very pleased. It is so important that owners know about this when owning any breed of dog, and I agree it is great that you and Clare are happy to help others and share your experience.. hugs to you, Madeleine and of course your lovely Beau xxx


Thanks JoJo - I am just happy to help others if I can as Clare was brilliant with us and put my mind at rest whilst Beau was very ill. Loving the puppy updates and photos  hugs back to you and yours too  xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh. So glad things are improving!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Mo  xxx


----------

